# Issue when trying to mount an ISO image



## thegolum35 (May 29, 2011)

Hi,

I have got a ISO image from a DVD which has been created by dd utility as this:

[cmd=]# dd if=/dev/acd0 of=/usr/home/antonin/ISO/image.iso bs=2048[/cmd] that's okay and [cmd=]ls -lh /usr/home/antonin/ISO/*[/cmd] gives 
	
	



```
-rw-r--r--  1 antonin  wheel   3.5G May 29 18:22 /usr/home/antonin/ISO/image.iso
```

Then, I did [cmd=]mdconfig -a -t vnode -f /usr/home/antonin/ISO/image.iso -u 0[/cmd] and it's again okay.

[cmd=]mount -t cd9660 /dev/md0 /cdrom[/cmd] and [cmd=]ls -lah /cdrom[/cmd] tells 
	
	



```
dr-xr-xr-x   5 root  wheel   2.0K Sep 20  2007 .
drwxr-xr-x  20 root  wheel   512B May 27 20:57 ..
dr-xr-xr-x   2 root  wheel   2.0K Apr 24  2006 IMAGES
dr-xr-xr-x   2 root  wheel   2.0K Oct 12  2007 isolinux
dr-xr-xr-x   3 root  wheel   2.0K Jul  3  2008 master
```
 So, I can't see all files there are in the ISO file ...

PS: This issue appears with all DVDs whereas it worked before I reinstalled my system, however it works great with CDs ... 

[cmd=]uname -a[/cmd] 
	
	



```
FreeBSD Golum_PC.home 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu May 12 18:55:45 CEST 2011     
[email]root@Golum_PC.home[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/FIREWALL_URTW  i386
```

Thanks,

Gollum


----------



## razixx (May 30, 2011)

Are you sure /dev/md0 doesn't already exist from a previous .iso mount?

Maybe try 
[cmd=]mdconfig -a -t vnode -f /usr/home/antonin/ISO/image.iso -u 33[/cmd]
[cmd=]mount -t cd9660 /dev/md33 /cdrom[/cmd]

Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## pbd (May 30, 2011)

thegolum35 said:
			
		

> So, I can't see all files there are in the ISO file ...



What does it mean? There are different files when you mount the image and when you mount the original disc?


----------



## thegolum35 (May 30, 2011)

@razixx I get the same error, sorry.

@pbd No, I wanted to say that once /cdrom is mounted, his size is not the same that the ISO.


----------



## pbd (May 30, 2011)

thegolum35 said:
			
		

> @pbd No, I wanted to say that once /cdrom is mounted, his size is not the same that the ISO.



Sorry, I still don't understand. Let's say you mount actual cd at /cdrom and the image at /mnt, then run:

`# du /cdrom`

and

`# du /mnt`

It returns different size?


----------



## thegolum35 (May 30, 2011)

I don't have the dvd but `# du image.iso` and `# du /cdrom` (ISO mounted) returns the same size.

But `# ls -lhar /cdrom/`

```
total 10 
dr-xr-xr-x   3 root  wheel   2.0K Jul  3  2008 master 
dr-xr-xr-x   2 root  wheel   2.0K Oct 12  2007 isolinux 
dr-xr-xr-x   2 root  wheel   2.0K Apr 24  2006 IMAGES 
drwxr-xr-x  20 root  wheel   512B May 29 23:04 .. 
dr-xr-xr-x   5 root  wheel   2.0K Sep 20  2007 .
```

Why the addition of all size is different of 3.5 Gio?


----------



## Beastie (May 30, 2011)

Sorry thegolum35, but your posts are not making much sense to me. First you say you "can't see all files there are in the ISO file" and now you say you can see them but there's a file size problem? So which one is it?



			
				thegolum35 said:
			
		

> So, I can't see all files there are in the ISO file ...


Are IMAGES, isolinux and master *not* the directories that are supposed to be on the root directory of the image?



			
				thegolum35 said:
			
		

> But `# ls -lhar /cdrom/`
> 
> ```
> total 10
> ...



Are you actually adding up 2.0K, 512B, etc.? These are the sizes of the _directory entries_, not the sizes of the actual directories and all their contents. Only du can return the size of an entire directory.

Or maybe you're looking for
`% ls -lR /cdrom`
?


----------



## thegolum35 (May 31, 2011)

> Are you actually adding up 2.0K, 512B, etc.? These are the sizes of the directory entries, not the sizes of the actual directories and all their contents. Only du can return the size of an entire directory.



Okay, that is what I didn't understand so the issue is no longer.

Thanks a lot.


----------

